# Etsy item of the day!



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 5, 2011)

I am a total Etsy junkie, I am always on there looking at anything and everything.  After finding something amazingly cool today, I decided to try and list one fun thing every day.  (or maybe insane)

This one is awesome, I so want it! - 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/59277131/ha ... ng-charlie


----------



## Hazel (Oct 5, 2011)

Cute and clever but I wouldn't pay $12 plus shipping for it. No offense intended.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 5, 2011)

I could totally do an etsy item of the day blog....


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd pony up $12, but not $4 more for shipping, lol.  I can't imagine having the patience to do it.  I will not take offense to any comment on the things I post!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 6, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I will not take offense to any comment on the things I post!



We should make this the SMF pledge, hand over heart everyone and repeat after Soapy Gurl....I will not take offense to any comment on the things I post.

I like it!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow ... they look incredibly difficult and interesting!  Some people have amazing talent!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 6, 2011)

That is crazy talented!  I don't think I'd have the patience.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is a good one, would be great for Halloween, except they have been for sale for months and months.....

http://www.etsy.com/listing/74678845/bl ... or-face-or


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow ... the only thing to make that better, would be for it to be purple!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm an Etsy junkie too.  I love mostly everything on there and if I really really love it- I can't afford it. 

I still stock my soap collection from there though.  I love checking out what other people do. My husband doesn't understand it since obviously I make tons of soap- but we are all different and soaps are unique to the batches so he just needs to lay off of me.  :roll:   

But all kidding aside- there are a ton of uber talented people there with stuff that amazes me.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 8, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Soapy Gurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gladly take that pledge.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 9, 2011)

I behind in my posting!  Busy weekend.  These are for breast cancer awareness month.  This seller has some great shoes to look at - 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/82869347/ribbons-of-love


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 9, 2011)

I love these ones!
Totally practical for my day to day life!! NOT
http://www.etsy.com/listing/74106227/ha ... -purrcilla


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 9, 2011)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I love these ones!
> Totally practical for my day to day life!! NOT
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/74106227/ha ... -purrcilla


LOL Who knew you were a soapmaking Dominatrix.  
j/k...


----------



## Healinya (Oct 9, 2011)

I confess to having a dozen rolls of different patterned duct tape because it looked so fun.. after lots of youtube videos, and a lot of duct tape wallets - I can appreciate how tedious it is to make that. Probably took an hour, so I can see after labor plus material plus an extra bit for profit, I can see this being worth $12..


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay, here is another cute Halloween one.  I love the beads on this one.


http://www.etsy.com/listing/83673981/ha ... ass-dangle


----------



## herbaliser (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/73235168/st ... t=handmade


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just bizarre - 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/63574268/to ... uckle-ring



Sorry for my slacking!  Thanks herbaliser for picking up a day.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 17, 2011)

One more for the pet lovers, this is just so creative.  If you like it, make sure to look at the others, there are about 10 more.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/83410794/up ... id_5924734


----------



## khermsen (Oct 17, 2011)

This shops items are on my Christmas Wish List

http://www.etsy.com/shop/nancyadamsclay ... _shop_more


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 17, 2011)

herbaliser said:
			
		

> http://www.etsy.com/listing/73235168/stained-glass-soap-called-cathedral?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=stained+glass+soap&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_ship_to=US&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade



This is one of the coolest soaps I've ever seen!  Very neat, thanks for posting.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 21, 2011)

mmmmmm

http://www.etsy.com/listing/83523610/bl ... 28512480-5


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 22, 2011)

30 bucks for a dozen cookies :shock:  :shock:   I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 22, 2011)

That stained glass soap was amazing!  Some of the other soaps are really neat as well.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 22, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> 30 bucks for a dozen cookies :shock:  :shock:   I'm in the wrong business.



You and me both!   

Did you see it was $11 for shipping? I wonder if this person sells a lot of cookies.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 23, 2011)

I could never make cookies.  I would eat all of them.  I love sugar cookies.  I wonder if they taste good, or just look pretty?

This is just amazingly done - 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/76400643/au ... treasury_8


----------

